# Quota funktioniert nicht...



## senor.b (28. Juli 2012)

Ich habe jetzt fast den ganzen Tag damit verbracht Quota zum Laufen zu bringen und so langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. Auf dem Hauptsystem läuft läuft OpenVZ, ich habe einen vServer darunter. 

Meine fstab war leer, aktuell befindet sich folgendes darin:


```
# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
/dev/simfs       /              reiserfs        errors=remount-ro,noatime,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0       1
```
/dev/simfs habe ich aus /proc/mounts 
Darin steht folgendes 


```
/dev/simfs / simfs rw,relatime 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /lib/init/rw tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
```
Quotacheck bringt folgendes: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.

Nach jeder Änderung der fstab habe ich natürlich einen Reboot gemacht. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich ggf. falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## Till (30. Juli 2012)

Bei openvz ist die /etc/fstab immer leer und Du brauchst quota auch nciht in der vm aktivieren da es mittels vzquota auf dem host aktiviert wird. Schau mal ins openvz wiki zum Theme quota, da steht drin wie Du es in der openvz Konfigurationsdatei des Containers aktivierst.


----------



## senor.b (30. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir Einiges im Wiki durchgelesen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich nichts dazu gefunden wie ich vzqouta aktivieren kann. Allerdings habe ich mich ein wenig in proc/vz umgeschaut. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, werden in user_beancounters die Limits gesetzt bzw. mehr oder weniger das, was in fstab reingehört. 

Weiterhin habe ich noch irgendwo gelesen, dass ISPC nicht mit vzquota klarkommt. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Till (31. Juli 2012)

ISPConfig läuft einwandfrei unter Openvz, ich nutze es für alle meine Server. Da ist übrigens überhaupt nichst ISPConfig spezifisches dabei, ispconfig verwendet die Standard Linux Quota Befehle repquota und setquota zum setzen und auslesen des Quotas. Unterstützt also Dein Linux Quot, dann läuft es in ISPConfig, unterstützt Dein Linux kein Quota, dann unterstützt es auch ISPconnfig nicht.

Openvz quota Einstellungen (erster Treffer bei Google wenn Du nach "openvz quota" suchst):

Disk quota - OpenVZ Linux Containers Wiki


----------



## senor.b (31. Juli 2012)

Diese Seite habe ich auch gefunden. Problem ist, dass ich auch OpenVZ keinen Zugriff hab. In OpenVZ ist Quota aktiviert. Es wird nur nichts in ISPConfig angezeigt.


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2012)

Das kann durchaus sein, wenn das Linux repquota tool das quota nicht anzeigt weil es z.B. die Daten die openvz bereitstellt nicht lesen kann, dann wird auch in ISPConfig nichts angezeigt.


----------



## senor.b (1. Aug. 2012)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal Confixx zum Testen drauf gehabt und da hat es merkwürdigerweise funktioniert. Ich muss doch einen Mountpoint setzen oder nicht, damit Quota läuft. Weiterhin kann ich ja in ISPC den Usern einen bestimmten Speicherplatz zuweisen. Woher weiß ISPC denn, dass User X im Augenblick 300 MB hat? Irgendwie muss man doch an die Daten rankommen. Umgekehrt hie0e es nänmlich, dass die Speicherbegrenzungen von ISPC nichts bringen.


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2012)

ISPConfig nutzt die ganz normalen Linux Befehle für quota. Anzeigen von quota mittels repquota und setzen von quota mit setquota, bei der Ganzen Sache ist also nichts ISPConfig spezifisches dabei, es geht um das ganz normale Linux System quota. Unter openvz musst Du keinen mountpoint setzen, Lies Dir mal den Text im openvz Wiki durch, den Link habe ich Dir oben gepostet.



> Umgekehrt hie0e es nänmlich, dass die Speicherbegrenzungen von ISPC nichts bringen.


Nein, dem ist nicht so. Denn nur weil eine bestimmte Binary Version des repquota Befehls welcher der von Dir verwendeten Linux Distribution beliegt nicht die Größe des Quotas unter openvz auslesen kann bedeutet dies nicht dass das quota nicht funktioniert.


----------



## senor.b (2. Aug. 2012)

Habe jetzt nochmal ein Update von Quota gemacht und ebenso einen Neustart. Keine Änderung. Gibt es eventuell noch Alternativen dazu?


----------



## senor.b (2. Aug. 2012)

Habe mir das Ganze jetzt nochmal in Webmin angeschaut. Quota wird garnicht gestartet, dafür aber Vzquota. 

Im Script von Vzquota steht folgendes

```
#!/bin/sh
### BEGIN INIT INFO
# Provides: vzquota
# Required-Start: $local_fs $time $syslog
# Required-Stop: $local_fs
# Default-Start: 2 3 4 5
# Default-Stop: 0 1 6
# Short-Description: Start vzquota at the end of boot
# Description: This command is used to configure and see disk quota statistics for Containers.
### END INIT INFO

start() {
    [ -e "/dev/simfs" ] || mknod /dev/simfs b 0 102
    rm -f /etc/mtab >/dev/null 2>&1
    echo "/dev/simfs / reiserfs rw,usrquota,grpquota 0 0" > /etc/mtab
    mnt=`grep -v " / " /proc/mounts`
    if [ $? == 0 ]; then
        echo "$mnt" >> /etc/mtab
    fi
    quotaon -aug
}
case "$1" in
  start)
        start
        ;;
  *)
    exit
esac
```
Liegt hier eventuell ein Fehlr vor?


----------



## Till (3. Aug. 2012)

> Habe jetzt nochmal ein Update von Quota gemacht und ebenso einen Neustart. Keine Änderung. Gibt es eventuell noch Alternativen dazu?


Das Problem ist ja wahrscheinlich dass dasQuota zu neu ist und nicht zu alt, ein Update kann daher nichts bringen. Schau mal in die openvz Foren / mailinglisten etc. zu dem Thema, wenn ich mich recht entsinne gab bzw. gibt es da ein problem dass aktueööe Versionen der Linux Quota Tools das quota unter OpenVZ nicht auslesen können, das bedeutet aber nicht dass es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## senor.b (4. Aug. 2012)

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## senor.b (2. Sep. 2012)

Gibt es hier mittlerweile sowas wie einen Workaround? Hab in den Foren und Mailinglisten nichts gefunden. Die Beschränkungen von ISPConfig greifen leider auch nicht und ich muss selbst ab und an per Konsole nachschauen, ob Limits erreicht sind oder nicht.


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2012)

Hast Du mal in der openvz mailingliste gefragt? Denn das quota ist je keine beschränkung von ispconfig sondern es ist das normale linux system quota, also nichts ispconfig spezifisches dabei. Gefixt werden muss das entweder von den openvz Entwicklern oder den package maintainern der openvz Pakete.


----------

